# Roof with bent shingles



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Not too sure personally, although I'd think as long as they're not broken and missing corners, why not just go up and use some roofgoop to glue them back down, (pitch allowing)?

DM


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Not too sure personally, although I'd think as long as they're not broken and missing corners, why not just go up and use some roofgoop to glue them back down, (pitch allowing)?
> 
> DM


Good idea!

Is there a special glue to use for this or will something like gorilla glue work?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

In my case, I have some black roofing tar/adhesive here I'd put on it and weight it for a day, but I also have a 12/4 pitch, so it'd be easy, and I wouldn't have bricks rolling off the roof killing innocent bystanders.... Po)

DM


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Shingles will curl at the corners when they get toward the end of there life span and sometimes it will happen pre-maturely due to poor ventilation.

If they are newly installed and have that issue it's due to, poor stocking of the bundles, poor installation of them or an actual faulty material.

A couple pictures would help to give a better guess.


----------



## diy_man (Aug 8, 2010)

Slyfox is right. Just had to do new roof on our house. You may find a good roofing company around and get some prices then compare the cost of doing it yourself. Sometimes its easier to bite the bullet and pay the bucks to have it done!


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

use roofgoop to glue them back down?? You're not a roofer are you dangermouse?

OP, how old is your roof? Sounds like it's on the back end of it's lifespan.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

OldNBroken said:


> You're not a roofer are you dangermouse?


Since my first comment was "Not too sure personally.." I'd guess no.

DM


----------

